# Greetings from Detroit MI



## Pyrexpert (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!
Names Matt I'm 24 and live in the Detroit metro area.

I'm new to this site and the cultivation of cannabis. I'm in the process of getting my room up and running and should be ready at anyway now from the forums I've read, you have all seemed to be VERY helpful to other members in need of it and hopefully Ill be lucky enough to get all of your thoughts and opinions. 

Thanks for sticking around!


----------



## Dr. Jon (Apr 14, 2015)

Pyrexpert said:


> Hello everyone!
> Names Matt I'm 24 and live in the Detroit metro area.
> 
> I'm new to this site and the cultivation of cannabis. I'm in the process of getting my room up and running and should be ready at anyway now from the forums I've read, you have all seemed to be VERY helpful to other members in need of it and hope to be one of them in the near future.
> ...


Welcome. Fellow Michigander!


----------



## Pyrexpert (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> Welcome. Fellow Michigander!


Thank you! And I appreciate the support


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2015)

welcome to riu


----------



## Pyrexpert (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks! Glad to be here myself.


----------



## moondance (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome to the loony bin LOL.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Apr 14, 2015)

Is Detroit still open for business?


----------



## Pyrexpert (Apr 14, 2015)

moondance said:


> Welcome to the loony bin LOL.


Being someone from the city of Detroit I feel right at home lol


----------



## Pyrexpert (Apr 14, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> Is Detroit still open for business?


Yes. The grow game is booming out here. Everyone and their mothers are doing it lol


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Newbie from Metro Detroit myself.


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Lots of mitten crew nice.


----------



## Pyrexpert (Apr 15, 2015)

HydroRed said:


> Newbie from Metro Detroit myself.


What up doe lol


----------



## moondance (Apr 15, 2015)

Wifey and the pups saw a herd of 7 deer walking past the other morning kinda nice.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2015)

What up doe Pyrexpert!!! Grow shops/hydro shops on just about every corner now. A lot has changed in the last few years....for the better I might add.


----------



## Dank Bros (Apr 15, 2015)

Heard mixed things about Detroit's med scene...

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dr. Jon (Apr 15, 2015)

There are some good dispensaries in Michigan, especially in the Ann Arbor area. I haven't had any experience with the Detroit ones, though.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Just like anywhere else, with Detroit medicinal you have to sift through the goofballs. I try to rub elbo's with the people who are in it for the love/medicine...& not so much the $$. Thats where you find good quality,good genetics with good growing practices. I'm more of a quality over quantity kinda guy, but you wont hear me gripe about a heavy plant either


----------



## moondance (Apr 16, 2015)

They tell me I can't have my green card, so i don't have to settle for the dispensay stuff lol. I like my buds nice and gooey, I am picky now!


----------



## David Stans (Jul 24, 2015)

Also from Detroit.. I suppose a meet and greet would be out the question for most... I don't have any friends lol.... But I have medicine... Good for single serving friends lol


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome matt i hope you find everything your looking for.


----------



## Flagg420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Western shore of the mitten here, we got a few shops, but nothing like Ann Arbor's got... lotta growers tho, its trimmers west MI is always lacking lol.

Welcome to RIU, good luck on the grow, don't be shy with questions, shrug off any negative responses, and filter out the helpful ones, youll do fine


----------

